# Quenn & Gina Puppies 15 Days Old



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Here's a quick picture of the puppies, 15 days old.</span> *


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

oh they should be a really nice litter!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are adorable!!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Hw cute are they. Makes me want a little fur ball around.


----------

